# JAPAN 2011 by quashlo: Osaka II (Kyoto)



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

Tokyo I
Tokyo II
Tokyo III (Kamakura)
Osaka I (+Kyoto, +Kobe)
*Osaka II (Kyoto)*
Osaka III (+Nara)
Hiroshima
Fukuoka
Nagasaki
Kita-Kyushu + Shimonoseki
Nikko
Tokyo IV (Yokohama)
Tokyo V

I finally finished going through all my photos, so hopefully the rest of this should go pretty quick.
This is Day 7, all Kyōto. Enjoy. 

Optional musical accompaniment:






==============
==============


----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for sharing all those beautiful pictures of lovely Osaka/Japan :cheers:

...it's nice to see so much original japanese culture and architecture instead of only seeing western culture and architecture in Japan ..(I love both though )

Please keep sharing your photos with us, quashlo


----------



## Bronxwood (Feb 7, 2010)

This thread is beautiful! I really do love the way Japanese cities can be so busy and yet so calm and peaceful. I too really like the mix of old and new, so far I've seen this mostly in Kyoto as far as big cities go. Maybe Tokyo but not to this extent.


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*nice city...*


----------



## cbcake (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd love to visit Kyoto at some point. Unlike cities such as Osaka, Nagoya, and Tokyo, it avoided extensive bombing during the second world war, so instead of modern western style buildings there is a lot of remaining prewar architecture.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Great pix...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

love the photos on this great thread....:cheers:


----------

